# [SOLVED] Ikona gajim zniknęła po aktualizacji

## TBH the lolmaker

Niedawno przeszedłem na system 64bitowy, na początku używałem amd64, ale postanowiłem spróbować ~amd64, wszystko odbyło się bez problemu, ale po aktualizacji z traya zniknęła ikona Gajima.

w konfiguracji nazywa się to "ikona w obszarze powiadamiania" i teraz cała ta opcja jest na szaro, nie mogę zmienić jej wartości, po aktualizacji uruchomiłem python-updater, tak samo jak revdep-rebuild, nic to nie zmieniło.

Pomoże ktoś?

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 22 Mar 2008 18:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/root/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X aac aalib accessibility acct ace acl additions alsa amd64 arts auth authfile bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 caps cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread extraicons extramodules fam fastcgi firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gtk hal iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kqemu libcaca memcache midi mmx mp3 mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pascal pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session slang smp source spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff tools trayicon unicode vcd visualization vorbis wifi x264 xattr xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## matiit

Jakie flagi dałeś dla Gajima?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

USE="X dbus nls spell trayicon -avahi -gnome -idle -libnotify -srv -xhtml"

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

i zaskoczę Was: po kompilacji z USE="-dbus" wszystko śmiga, jak używam tej flagi, znowu brak ikony...

no cóz, [SOLVED]

----------

## stemer

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> i zaskoczę Was: po kompilacji z USE="-dbus" wszystko śmiga, jak używam tej flagi, znowu brak ikony...
> 
> no cóz, [SOLVED]

 

Hmm, u mnie Gajim jest skompilowany z flagami "X avahi dbus gnome idle libnotify nls spell trayicon" i ikona jest  :Smile: 

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

hm, ciekawi mnie troszke dlaczego u mnie nie działało, niestety moja wiedza jest troszkę za mała, zeby wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski z tej flagi dbus ;/

----------

## stemer

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> hm, ciekawi mnie troszke dlaczego u mnie nie działało, niestety moja wiedza jest troszkę za mała, zeby wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski z tej flagi dbus ;/

 

Hm, w opcjach jest jeszcze "Ikona w obszarze powiadamiania" - miałeś to zaznaczone?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *stemer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, w opcjach jest jeszcze "Ikona w obszarze powiadamiania" - miałeś to zaznaczone?

 

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w konfiguracji nazywa się to "ikona w obszarze powiadamiania" i teraz cała ta opcja jest na szaro, nie mogę zmienić jej wartości,

 

You fail ;]

----------

## stemer

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

>  *stemer wrote:*   
> 
> Hm, w opcjach jest jeszcze "Ikona w obszarze powiadamiania" - miałeś to zaznaczone? 
> 
>  *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   
> ...

 

Nie inaczej  :Very Happy: . Wybacz, nie doczytawszy.

----------

